# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Hiding Gun Cabinet Keys

## Beetroot

Hi all,

Been thinking a fair bit about my hiding spot lately, and thought it could be a good topic to bring up on here.
It's going to be a bit difficult as we obviously don't want to tell the world where we have our keys hidden or where makes a good hiding spot, but perhaps a few of the cops on here or people in the know can warn myself and other gun owners of places to NOT put them.

I know when keeping your firearms (or anything for that matter) safe from criminals you need to think like a criminal, but for all us non-criminal types that is easier said than done? Obviously putting the keys in a drawer right next to the cabinet is not a good idea, but perhaps throwing them in with all the other keys in your key basket may at first sound stupid, but is a opportunist thief going to try key in the key basket to see if it works? 

I suppose it then brings up the issue of an A-cat safes purpose is to stop opportunist thieves, so what is an opportunist thief likely to do?
Are they going to spend 30 seconds looking through your undies drawer and if they aren't there give up? Or are they likely to spend 20 minutes rummaging through everything you own to find where they are hidden.
Now if someone is intent on stealing your firearms they are likely to bring tools to either cut the safe open or rip the whole thing off the wall, so hiding your keys is going to do very little.

As a responsible firearm owner I have taken the best precautions I can to buy a solidly built safe and have it bolted/screwed down the best I can, I also don't tell everyone and post pics to Facebook of every gun I own. 
Unfortunately were someone to break into my house it is likely they will find my safe, so realistically the final precaution I can take is hiding the keys somewhere that won't be found easily.

Keen to here what others thoughts are, whilst I am happy with my current hiding spot I am keen to find a better one if possible.
Cheers

----------


## Beavis

I have my keys on me whenever I am away from home.

----------


## 223nut

> I have my keys on me whenever I am away from home.


This (have a set of keys like a bloody jailer, pays to be able to take them to pieces when in he ignition) , have a spare set in a vehicle.... Have thought about burying the spare in a box outside somewhere.

----------


## Savage1

Most burglaries where guns are taken that I know of, the keys have been found and safe opened. As soon as they see a safe they go all out looking for the keys. I know of a bunch of C-cat guns got stolen because the idiot thought that it was OK to hide the keys.

If you don't want to carry your keys then put a keypad or combination lock on it. Kids are also mischievous little buggers and soon learn where you hide your keys.

----------


## veitnamcam

Id recommend giving your spare set to a trusted relative or mate with a licence because.
When the set you use is taken from your ute or you lose them or whatever and you cant find the set you put in a "safe place" 5 or 6 years ago you have to cut your way in and.
You cark it or are no longer fit and proper at least the person you want to look after/inherit/sell etc can gain access without destroying stuff.
As for hidey spots I am all ears.....totally impractical for me to have my keys on me all the time I would lose them once a week.

----------


## Cordite

Inside the safe..

But seriously, hide the _safe_ in the first place, never mind the keys!

----------


## Woody

Put them in the girlfriends handbag.  There'l be so much junk in there that no bastard will ever find them.

----------


## MB

I think that's a good question. I've tried and thought about various options, but wasn't comfortable with any of them and I'm sure the law wouldn't be to impressed if it all went wrong. I keep them on my person now, apart from when I'm home. My wife isn't a FAL holder, but you have to apply some common sense. Does the law want you to take the keys in the shower with you? I may change things when my boy gets old enough to cause mischief. 

I keep a spare set of keys away from home in a safe place.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Inside the safe..
> 
> But seriously, hide the _safe_ in the first place, never mind the keys!


Unless you are building a new house how exactly do you even do that?
One would need a rather large house custom built not to notice a extra thick gunsafe room wall between the bathroom and shitter for instance....spos you could buy an ex drug growing house with all the foundations taken out for the grow room underneath...be cheap but most of the crims would already know about it  :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

> Id recommend giving your spare set to a trusted relative or mate with a licence because.
> When the set you use is taken from your ute or you lose them or whatever and you cant find the set you put in a "safe place" 5 or 6 years ago you have to cut your way in and.
> You cark it or are no longer fit and proper at least the person you want to look after/inherit/sell etc can gain access without destroying stuff.
> As for hidey spots I am all ears.....totally impractical for me to have my keys on me all the time I would lose them once a week.


Good idea, might just do this with my spare...

Great thread topic, as said we don't want to let people know but gives everyone so e ideas

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think that's a good question. I've tried and thought about various options, but wasn't comfortable with any of them and I'm sure the law wouldn't be to impressed if it all went wrong. I keep them on my person now, apart from when I'm home. My wife isn't a FAL holder, but you have to apply some common sense. Does the law want you to take the keys in the shower with you? I may change things when my boy gets old enough to cause mischief. 
> 
> I keep a spare set of keys away from home in a safe place.


where do you put them in your wetsuit?

----------


## Tommy

Always have them on me. Car and front door key are a separate set so they aren't a total pain and don't smash around everywhere when hanging from ignition or trying to get in the front door with shit in my hands.

----------


## gonetropo

got my safe on a electronic keypad lock, no keys needed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Always have them on me. Car and front door key are a separate set so they aren't a total pain and don't smash around everywhere when hanging from ignition or trying to get in the front door with shit in my hands.


Feed the spit ring around the Prince Albert when goin for that new years skinny dip with a few friends or doing a few laps at the pool ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> got my safe on a electronic keypad lock, no keys needed


What do you do when the electronic lock runs out of sparks?

----------


## bigbear

I got burgled about 14years ago in town . There wasn't meany places/containers they didn't open and go through. Working on a farm i dont take my keys with me but if i going away i will take them

----------


## SiB

Have lots of dummy ie useless keys hanging on your key hooks in house

Spare safe keys? Screw them to the back of a drawer that will not be removed in a furniture upgrade lol

The keys proper? On a hidden hook up inside a wardrobe where you have to feel, not see them

My 2c worth

----------


## Tommy

> Feed the spit ring around the Prince Albert when goin for that new years skinny dip with a few friends or doing a few laps at the pool ?


Mate has a decent safe not toooo far away far away from there, but yes it's worth thinking about beforehand..  Left the missus' engagement ring in there (shortly before she got it  :Wink:  ) when we were down a couple of years ago. Plus, my safe and the keys are still separated by nearly 900km when I'm down there. My most secure safe is combination jobbie, so can leave in there if necessary, but that's rare.

----------


## 40mm

decoy safe with grenade rigged inside.

----------


## 40mm

> Have lots of ‘dummy’ ie useless keys hanging on your key hooks in house
> 
> Spare safe keys? Screw them to the back of a drawer that will not be removed in a furniture upgrade lol
> 
> The keys proper? On a hidden hook up inside a wardrobe where you have to feel, not see them
> 
> My 2c worth


and a few razor blades for untrained fingers....

----------


## Tommy

> and a few razor blades for untrained fingers....


"Mantraps" are illegal

----------


## Max Headroom

> What do you do when the electronic lock runs out of sparks?


I buy another handful of sparks. I thought everybody did that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I buy another handful of sparks. I thought everybody did that.


I assumed (yes the mother of all fuck ups) that one could not gain access to the lock/batteries/electronics from the outside.....doesn't seem very secure compared to a key.
However even a "E" safe is barely a minute to get into with no key or code but the tools for the job.....end of the day if they know you have what they want they will come tooled up not looking for keys or codes.

----------


## Rushy

So am I the only one that puts the key in a slice of dog roll and feeds it to the Great Dane? It's a shit of a job cleaning the key when you need it though.

----------


## 2post

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;722648]Id recommend giving your spare set to a trusted relative or mate with a licence because.
When the set you use is taken from your ute or you lose them or whatever and you cant find the set you put in a "safe place" 5 or 6 years ago you have to cut your way in and.
You cark it or are no longer fit and proper at least the person you want to look after/inherit/sell etc can gain access without destroying stuff.
As for hidey spots I am all ears.....totally impractical for me to have my keys on me all the time I would lose them once a week.[/QUOT
I agree, my hunting buddy has my spare set, my wife knows he is to come and get my guns if anything happens to me. My key are always with me.

----------


## mikee

> Inside the safe..
> 
> But seriously, hide the _safe_ in the first place, never mind the keys!


This is what I do as my safe has electronic lock,   the spare keys are with my brother in another part of the country just in case something should happen to me he will look after my stuff  :Grin:

----------


## Beetroot

> Most burglaries where guns are taken that I know of, the keys have been found and safe opened. As soon as they see a safe they go all out looking for the keys. I know of a bunch of C-cat guns got stolen because the idiot thought that it was OK to hide the keys.
> 
> If you don't want to carry your keys then put a keypad or combination lock on it. Kids are also mischievous little buggers and soon learn where you hide your keys.


This is the kind of real world experience I was hoping for.
If I could have my time again I would've bought a safe with a combination lock.

Would keeping your keys on you pose a potential risk of if you loose your car key (spose doesn't happen to often) and someone undesirable finds them and gun cabinet key often stands out as being a bit different. I also have issue of the missus has FAL and between us we have a few different cars that we drive.

----------


## Savage1

Most safes can be converted, a lot of the lock mounting systems are standardised, I did a killwell E-Cat safe and it took me about an hour. 

The chance of a person identifying your address by finding a set of keys is pretty slim, far more likely to find a hidden key during a burg. When I did carry mine I had them on a small carabiner so I could unclip them quickly.

----------


## r87mm

On the machines I'm in charge of I keep a spare key but you need tools to get it from where it's hidden. Make your keys hard to find by hand/ tipping stuff out of turning over stuff. If it can't be found without removing/ dismantling something to get to it chances are It won't be found . It may take you a couple of minutes to get your keys but be almost impossible for someone else. A spare key with someone else is a great idea but it shouldn't be able to be easily traced back to you. At the end of the day giving one to someone else is giving them potential access. Americans have safety deposit boxes but I'm not sure if we have the same sort of thing here

----------


## Cordite

> Unless you are building a new house how exactly do you even do that?
> One would need a rather large house custom built not to notice a extra thick gunsafe room wall between the bathroom and shitter for instance....spos you could buy an ex drug growing house with all the foundations taken out for the grow room underneath...be cheap but most of the crims would already know about it


 @veitnamcam

Now, how DO you hide something that you can't hide?  Make it look like something else.

----------


## Beetroot

> Most safes can be converted, a lot of the lock mounting systems are standardised, I did a killwell E-Cat safe and it took me about an hour. 
> 
> The chance of a person identifying your address by finding a set of keys is pretty slim, far more likely to find a hidden key during a burg. When I did carry mine I had them on a small carabiner so I could unclip them quickly.


Did you just go to a locksmith? 
I will seriously look into this.

----------


## Beaker

Electronic lock. (Battery can be replaced with out needing to open safe)
Override key at work and another with trusted licence holder in case I kick it.

----------


## Sideshow

I've but a small cheap combination lock box on the wall next to the safe, which has nothing in it as I know that a swift blow from a hammer can open this safe. It dose have a small note that says smile your on camera and have just been sprayed with invisible dye and the cops are on there way :Thumbsup: 
The keys are well hidden away from the safe you can only do so much since I have a garage full of tools. :Sad:

----------


## Sideshow

one like this

----------


## Savage1

> Did you just go to a locksmith? 
> I will seriously look into this.


Mine was a kit, I got it from the ejected member Nibblet, I'll message him and find out where he got it from.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mine was a kit, I got it from the ejected member Nibblet, I'll message him and find out where he got it from.


Nibblet was not ejected he asked to have his profile removed if I recall correctly.

----------


## 223nut

> Nibblet was not ejected he asked to have his profile removed if I recall correctly.


Let's not start this again....

----------


## Tommy

> Nibblet was not ejected he asked to have his profile removed if I recall correctly.


When you pull the lever under the seat in a fighter jet, what's the term for how you leave the aircraft? Who ultimately makes the decision? I think it's an alternate to "banned" anyway

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Let's not start this again....


 :Eyes On Fire:  you have to tread carefully round here...

----------


## Cordite

> I assumed (yes the mother of all fuck ups) that one could not gain access to the lock/batteries/electronics from the outside.....doesn't seem very secure compared to a key.
> However even a "E" safe is barely a minute to get into with no key or code but the tools for the job.....end of the day if they know you have what they want they will come tooled up not looking for keys or codes.


I just have a wee safe with some bolt actions.  Seriously, if I had a large / expensive collection it would be worth the fun of rigging a cheap safe out with a few crappy thin wood screws fixing it to e floor, to encourage them to dislodge it.  Cram it with a few iron pipes, pieces of wood inside.  Weld shut in a way not apparent from the outside to ensure they'll simply not be able to open it but rather must take it with them at the cost of not carrying off something more valuable.  MDF on inside of it so they can't use disc cutters without generating a lot of smoke.  A few cups or a deep pan tray almost filled to the brim with gentian violet solution on a top shelf, to ensure they'll look like smurfs once they start shifting the thing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam
> 
> Now, how DO you hide something that you can't hide?  Make it look like something else.


Yea well this kinda thing may have some merit,,,,or not

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nzFTCW7-y8

Maybe it is just my engineering brain but if I was looking for arms I knew to be stored in a space i would be looking for any wasted space first.

----------


## Cordite

> Yea well this kinda thing may have some merit,,,,or not
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nzFTCW7-y8
> 
> Maybe it is just my engineering brain but if I was looking for arms I knew to be stored in a space i would be looking for any wasted space first.


 @veitnamcam

Yes, no defense against targeted burglary.

----------


## Boaraxa

Spear key put it in a small clickclack & bury it under something in the garden like a rock , main keys get a large book glue the pages together hack out a hollow , I was going to do just that but the only large book I have is a bible but I read that allll the time so never got around to that idea , there go,s another hail merry ...

----------


## nightshooter

i got a small compo safe that can be bolted down for my key's after that guy in dunedin got robbed.it was about $100

----------


## timattalon

If you have a burglar alarm in the house, consider spending a few extra dollars and get the gun cabinet fitted with a sensor so if the scum open it then it triggers the alarm. I have taken every practical step and a few more besides to prevent burglary, but I can be reassured that if they do get hold of them, there is nothing more I could have done to stop them. 

Camouflage with keys is a start. If you have a set of cabinet keys in a box / safe / hidey spot then hide as many other unlabelled keys there as you can. If you have 5 keys that fit the cabinet, then alter 3 to make sure they dont fit, and hide them where they are easier to find. The more, the better. My old man used to be a lock smith so he had cartons of keys about...over 200 keys in the drawer and not one of them fits the lock..... 



Man traps are illegal....accidents waiting to happen less so. I know of one old fellow who used to home brew. He kept two dozen right beside the gun cabinet. The first twelve were laced with medical grade laxative, and the second twelve had "encapsulated chilli" Apparently it doesn't burn or even taste when you drink it but it lights the fires of hell on the way out. mixed with a laxative and that sounds like a real unpleasant evening.....I don't know if he was pulling my leg, but I aint drinking it just in case....

----------


## 308

Easiest space in an existing house is to make a double wardrobe into a single wardrobe but you'd need to hinge an mdf divider inside and change all the trim so would be fairly obvious

A big shelf on a garage wall that is on recessed hinges with the safe in behind it could work

I know a guy who built another skin on the front of his safe and filled it with gunpowder - run a grinder into that lot and you'd get a surprise

----------


## 40mm

> "Mantraps" are illegal


Um, emery boards then! they will be horrified when their nails come out ground down to the bone!

----------


## 40mm

> I assumed (yes the mother of all fuck ups) that one could not gain access to the lock/batteries/electronics from the outside.....doesn't seem very secure compared to a key.
> However even a "E" safe is barely a minute to get into with no key or code but the tools for the job.....end of the day if they know you have what they want they will come tooled up not looking for keys or codes.


and if they are really keen, they will come when you are sleeping and rudely wake you, before politely asking for the safe to be opened.

----------


## 40mm

> Attachment 90533 
> 
> one like this


how about a pistol sized safe at face height with a weak door and a very hard, spring loaded boxing glove (or brick) inside. and a trail cam for showing off at the pub later.

----------


## 40mm

> I just have a wee safe with some bolt actions.  Seriously, if I had a large / expensive collection it would be worth the fun of rigging a cheap safe out with a few crappy thin wood screws fixing it to e floor, to encourage them to dislodge it.  Cram it with a few iron pipes, pieces of wood inside.  Weld shut in a way not apparent from the outside to ensure they'll simply not be able to open it but rather must take it with them at the cost of not carrying off something more valuable.  MDF on inside of it so they can't use disc cutters without generating a lot of smoke.  A few cups or a deep pan tray almost filled to the brim with gentian violet solution on a top shelf, to ensure they'll look like smurfs once they start shifting the thing.


Dont forget the GPS tracker too...

----------


## Marty Henry

They are on a little shelf above the door in one of the dogs kennels.

----------


## Cordite

> Spare key put it in a small clickclack & bury it under something in the garden like a rock , main keys get a large book glue the pages together hack out a hollow , I was going to do just that but the only large book I have is a bible but I read that allll the time so never got around to that idea , there go,s another hail merry ...


 @Boaraxa,

Yeah, some things you just won't do.

Fair hiding place is down the spine of the good book if it's not a paperback.  In oblong paper wrap to give friction so won't fall out.

Or hang it in plain sight on your tool wall, in a padlock securing a chain round a rafter.  No one would expect the key is for anything else than that old padlock.  Glue it into the lock with some epoxy, or even tin solder it in place.  You'll have to heat the lock if you ever need to get the key out, but it's only a spare for overriding the safe combination lock so you'll avoid the hassle by changing the batteries every year.

----------


## Russian 22.

> @Boaraxa,
> 
> Yeah, some things you just won't do.
> 
> Fair hiding place is down the spine of the good book if it's not a paperback.  In oblong paper wrap to give friction so won't fall out.
> 
> Or hang it in plain sight on your tool wall, in a padlock securing a chain round a rafter.  No one would expect the key is for anything else than that old padlock.  Glue it into the lock with some epoxy, or even tin solder it in place.  You'll have to heat the lock if you ever need to get the key out, but it's only a spare for overriding the safe combination lock so you'll avoid the hassle by changing the batteries every year.


Brazing the key into the lock will stuff the key up cos of the heat involved. And not to mention that the rod will run into the lock and will have to be un sweated. And the rod would be likely to cause issues with the safe lock.

The glue Is a much better idea as long as you have a solvent that will easily dissolve the glue.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

> Brazing the key into the lock will stuff the key up cos of the heat involved. And not to mention that the rod will run into the lock and will have to be un sweated. And the rod would be likely to cause issues with the safe lock.
> 
> The glue Is a much better idea as long as you have a solvent that will easily dissolve the glue.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Hi @Russian 22

Yes, heh heh, definite no-no don't braze any key in, tin solder it.  Epoxy itself goes quite soft when the real heat is on, but not sure if any solvent will readily dissolve epoxy?

But it's getting complicated.  How about just knocking a hole in plaster board and encasing your key in the repair?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Hi @Russian 22
> 
> Yes, heh heh, definite no-no don't braze any key in, tin solder it.  Epoxy itself goes quite soft when the real heat is on, but not sure if any solvent will readily dissolve epoxy?
> 
> But it's getting complicated.  How about just knocking a hole in plaster board and encasing your key in the repair?
> 
> Attachment 90628


That'd be a good idea. Relatively easy to implement and easy to fix

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## bully

> That'd be a good idea. Relatively easy to implement and easy to fix
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


There's a more easy way.... If someone is seriously thinking about doing that, pm me and I will tell you.

----------


## Beaker

Put a dummy power point on the wall, and have the key behind.....

----------


## Tommy

> Put a dummy power point on the wall, and have the key behind.....


Fuck it, have the key behind a live one

----------


## Beaker

> Fuck it, have the key behind a live one


I don't mind doing that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cordite

I want a bluetooth controlled ecectric motor scissor-lift pillar that comes uo out of the floor, with a circular gun rack.  

Blue and green LED lights from below, and out of the top dry ice 'smoke'.   Or just a hybrid of these two:









Any engineer's imagination sparked?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi @Russian 22
> 
> Yes, heh heh, definite no-no don't braze any key in, tin solder it.  Epoxy itself goes quite soft when the real heat is on, but not sure if any solvent will readily dissolve epoxy?
> 
> But it's getting complicated.  How about just knocking a hole in plaster board and encasing your key in the repair?
> 
> Attachment 90628


That looks like housework to me.

----------


## rewa

10 years ago, I did the dummy safe,at a rural property and it did get taken. I would have paid to see their faces when they finally got into it. A few years later, the guy I suspected, got arrested for armed robbery. These days, the keys are always dog-clipped onto a belt-loop in my pocket, with bolts and components locked and hidden separately- easier to hide them ,than larger ,complete firearms. Nothing is ever going to be fool-proof (within reason), but I've come to realise that its more about peace-of-mind, even if I'm only fooling myself. I have to say though, these forums are very entertaining (beats TV)..and very informative.

----------


## 40mm

> Put a dummy power point on the wall, and have the key behind.....


do it to a live one.......

----------


## Moa Hunter

I felt happy, safe and secure before I read this thread. Now I am nervous, twitching, looking over my shoulder and untrusting.  In all honesty this thread is a good wake-up to me that my gunsafe bolted to the wall is only child proof at best.
I now wish that I had just hinged a door in an old upright steel water pressure tank and put it in the pumphouse with the door to the back and saved the money spent on a commercial safe.

----------


## Ranger 888

How about you put the gunsafe keys in an empty Strepsils packet in the bathroom cabinet? Or in an empty instant coffee tin in the kitchen pantry? Find a place that's easy for you to access but not obvious for a troll who breaks in to your house. But the big concern is what do you do when a troll breaks in and holds a knife to your neck (or your wife's) and insists you open the gunsafe? I have set up my safe for just such an eventuality..the troll would get a very unpleasant surprise when I open the safe.....

----------


## 40mm

the gang pad next door usually has a few good places to hide em, no one would think to look there.

----------


## Cordite

> How about you put the gunsafe keys in an empty Strepsils packet in the bathroom cabinet? Or in an empty instant coffee tin in the kitchen pantry? Find a place that's easy for you to access but not obvious for a troll who breaks in to your house. But the big concern is what do you do when a troll breaks in and holds a knife to your neck (or your wife's) and insists you open the gunsafe? I have set up my safe for just such an eventuality..the troll would get a very unpleasant surprise when I open the safe.....


 @Ranger 888

Banks used to have safes with time delay locks to counter scenarios like that.  A time-delay lock can allow you to programme it to take, say 45 mins from combination entry to it unlocking.  Also possible to have a duress code you can use to open the safe and simultaneously trigger a silent alarm.  It's all out there for those who can/will pay.

----------


## Russian 22.

> @Ranger 888
> 
> Banks used to have safes with time delay locks to counter scenarios like that.  A time-delay lock can allow you to programme it to take, say 45 mins from combination entry to it unlocking.  Also possible to have a duress code you can use to open the safe and simultaneously trigger a silent alarm.  It's all out there for those who can/will pay.


Although that's not very convenient having a time delay for when you are trying to get to the bush quickly

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> @Ranger 888
> 
> Banks used to have safes with time delay locks to counter scenarios like that.  A time-delay lock can allow you to programme it to take, say 45 mins from combination entry to it unlocking.  Also possible to have a duress code you can use to open the safe and simultaneously trigger a silent alarm.  It's all out there for those who can/will pay.





> Although that's not very convenient having a time delay for when you are trying to get to the bush quickly
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I do like the idea of a duress code....I will look into that.

----------


## Cordite

> I do like the idea of a duress code....I will look into that.


   @timattalon

Please let us know what you find.  I came across it 16 yrs ago at one facility I worked at.  A particular 4-digit code would disarm the alarm like your usual 4-digit code, but would also silently alert the alarm company to send help.  I seem to recall they'd phone and if no answer would send the cops, did the same if you answered but didn't volunteer the "safe word".


@Russian 22 

Haha, I can see the frustrated hunter jumping up and down and his mates honking at him!  (o:

30mins or 45mins is nothing when you're packing stuff etc. you just need to remember to do it before starting packing.  

But it is a loooooong time if you're holding a family up and a duress code may or may not have been triggered.

An alternative to the time delay lock is the time lock, which may simply be set up to prevent anyone opening the safe outside certain hours, but that is more suitable for banks.

----------


## 308

> I do like the idea of a duress code....I will look into that.


Our home alarm comes with a duress code - ADT

----------


## johnd

Duress codes have been around on alarm systems for a long while now. The said alarm needs to be monitored by an alarm / security company and you need to rely on them turning up within an appropriate time frame for it to be beneficial.

If you need to be electronic about it, with a time delay, this would be best used as a duress code on a standalone key pad. So how this would work is that in normal operation with your standard 1234 code the safe would unlock as desired instantly.
If you feel game when threatened to open it you use the 1235 code ( or what ever you dream up as a duress ) this would trigger a seperate timed delay to open when the time expired.
I still dont think it would be a very good idea to piss off the person that has gone to the trouble of invading your home with the specific task to remove your firearms.

Unless its the Police and the delay gives you the chance to call your lawyer  :Psmiley:

----------


## oneshot

The most common items a burglar will take and look for first is -alcohol, cash, jewelry, keys, electronics that are easy to carry away. Good places to hide small valuables for example keys are in the fridge or freezer, where you keep cleaning products, inside books, inside a cheap tattered soft toy. Tucked into the hem of a tied back curtain is a goody.

----------


## Sasquatch

> I still don't think it would be a very good idea to piss off the person that has gone to the trouble of invading your home with the specific task to remove your firearms.


To the contrary - I don't think it's a good idea for the _criminal_ to piss off the home owner invading their home.

----------


## bigbear

> The most common items a burglar will take and look for first is -alcohol, cash, jewelry, keys, electronics that are easy to carry away. Good places to hide small valuables for example keys are in the fridge or freezer, where you keep cleaning products, inside books, inside a cheap tattered soft toy. Tucked into the hem of a tied back curtain is a goody.


I know a few rural people that have had there freezer empty'd.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I know a few rural people that have had there freezer empty'd.


obviously from Auckland. Can't hunt so steal others years old venison.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

